
These Are the 25 Best-Paying Jobs in America - motivic
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-03-08/these-are-the-25-best-paying-jobs-in-the-country
======
motivic
A bit disappointed that the tech-related job titles on the list have so much
overlap. I mean, "Enterprise Architect", "Software Architect", "Solutions
Architect", "Data Architect", and "Systems Architect"? The distinct is not
clear to me.

